# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Πρόωρα ορτύκια

## valantis

Καλησπέρα!
Μόλις εσκασαν απο το αυγό τους 2 ορτυκάκια! Το πρόβλημα είναι πως ήρθαν πολύ νωρίς! Κανονικά έπρεπε να βγούν στις 17 ημέρες και βγήκαν απο το αυγό τους στις 15!
Λογικά αυτο οφείλεται στην μεγαλύτερη θερμοκρασία της μηχανής (στην προηγούμενη εκκόλαψη άργησαν να βγούν κατα 1-2 μέρες και θεώρησα πως πρέπει να αυξήσω την θερμοκρασία, και μάλλον την αυξησα πολύ, καθώς δεν έχω θερμόμετρο ακριβείας και τις μετρήσεις τις έκανα με ψηφιακό θερμόμετρο εμπορίου). Δεδομένου ότι το ένα απο τα 2 ορτύκια έχει ανοιχτά ποδαράκια (δεν ξέρω αν ειναι μόνιμο ή προσωρινό αφού μόλις βγήκε) λέτε να είναι προβληματικά όλα όσα βγούνε επειδή θα βγουν νωρίτερα απο το κανονικό;

Παρακαλώ όποιος έχει ανάλογη περίπτωση ας μου απαντήσει, και κάτι άλλο! Αν όντως μείνει με ανοιχτά πόδια αυτό, ή αν κάποιο άλλο έχει κάποιο κουσούρι τι τα κάνω; Να τα εντάξω μαζί με τα υγειή;

Είναι η δευτερη φορά που εκκολάπτω και είμαι αρχαριος, οπότε οποιαδήποτε περαιτέρω πληροφορία ευπρόσδεκτη!

----------


## CreCkotiels

Καλησπέρα Βαλάντη !!! Καλώς ήρθες !! Να σου ζήσουν τα μικρά σου !

Αν η θερμοκρασία κατά το κλώσημα είναι παρακάτω ή παραπάνω από το φυσιολογικό τα αυγά απλά δεν βγαίνουν !!! 
Εννοώ δηλαδή πως για να εκκολαφθούν οι νεοσσοί χρειάζονται συγκεκριμένη θερμοκρασία και υγρασία ! 
Η θερμοκρασία συνήθως είναι στους 37.7 C βέβαια υπάρχουν και όρια ανοχής από 36.6  έως 38.8 C !
Οπότε νομίζω πως τα μικρά μια χαρά βγήκαν απλά κάποιο λάθος μπορεί να έγινε στην μέτρηση ημερών ! 
Για τα πόδια δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι εννοείς , συνήθως όταν βγαίνουν από το αυγό μέχρι να στεγνώσουν τελείως είναι κάπως παράξενα , μήπως είναι φυσιολογικό ? δΕν ξέρω !
Πάντως δες εδώ τι κάνουμε στους παπαγάλους όταν έχουν μεγάλο άνοιγμα ποδιών : 

*Νεοσσοί με στραβά πόδια - αντιμετώπιση splayed legs

*Επίσης , αν θα ήθελες θα μπορούσες να μας δείξεις φωτογραφίες ώστε να καταλάβουμε τι εννοείς ! 
Ο  *Οδηγός ανεβάσματος φωτογραφιών στο forumθα σου φανεί χρήσιμος ! *

----------


## jk21

Bαλαντη προσωπικα δεν γνωριζω για ορτυκια και το κατα ποσο απο την πρωτη μερα ειναι ορατο το προβλημα των  splayed legs , αλλα αν τελικα διαπιστωθει οτι πραγματι υπαρχει , θα το παλεψεις με οσα θα διαβασεις εδω

*Νεοσσοί με στραβά πόδια - αντιμετώπιση splayed legs*


Σιγουρα ασταθεια στην υγρασια κατα την επωαση ή υψηλη θερμοκρασια επηρεαζει στο  να εμφανιστουν νεοσσοι με splayed legs

http://www.worldpoultry.net/Breeders...egs-WP009251W/

 αλλα δεν ειναι απαραιτητο σιγουρα να εμφανισθει σε ολα

----------


## valantis

Παιδιά τα έβαλα την Τεταρτη 5 του μηνός σημερα είναι η 15η μέρα και βγήκαν... Δεν ξέρω επειδή τα πήρα απο κοτετσι άλλου τα αυγά μήπως και τα είχε στον ήλιο και για αυτό εκκολάφθηκαν νωρίτερα.. Πάντως και τα αλλα αυγουλάκια αρχισαν να κουνιούνται, πιστεύω μέχρι αυριο θα βγούν κιάλλα. Η φωτο είναι με το πουλάκι που εχει ανοιχτα πόδια και του άλλου που περπατάει κανονικά...

----------


## CreCkotiels

ακολούθησε ότι λέει το άρθρο που σου παρέθεσα και θα φτιάξουν !!!
Είναι πανέμορφο !  :Love0033:

----------

